# Eheim 2075 not working



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

Figured it out
or more accurately, it figured itself out .


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

So do you know what the problem was? Did you do anything special to help it "figure itself out"? 

(I'm asking because I have a 2073 that I turn off for feedings - I've never had a problem with that yet but who knows...)


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

As you can see I started this thread 4 and a half years ago after I bought the filter new at J and L Aquatics. Couldnt get it running. Instructions with it are useless. Tried for days and days then until finally taking it back to J and L. They ran it for 2 days in one of their tanks seemingly without any problem. Took it back home and I still had troubles getting it going. 
Having to move eventually and the frustration with the filter made me put the tank in storage.

Forward to last couple weeks. My tank has been sitting in living room for couple weeks, been gathering things to try hobby again.
I have spent a bunch of money on supplies and some driftwood and got ready to try the filter again. 
For two days now I have been trying to get the filter to prime and run and cannot manage to do it.

I have tried searching around here and online and have tried things but I am in the same place as after buying this thing originally.

If anyone can help, fine but if I cant get it tonight, I may throw the filter out in the alley and put the tank in the garage again I have been trying again since this afternoon. 
I am just driving myself from the hobby again simply because of this. As I said years ago, I bought this filter because I thought they were supposed to be simple to prime and worked well. 

I wish I had tried the filter before spending a bunch of money again although I have not unsealed any of the supplies so may be able to return them. I have been soaking some new driftwood. I am fed up now. Exactly the opposite of what I wanted to do.
I live beside Killarney Rec center.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't have any problems priming my 2075. The 2028 is a pain in the the butt though. The canister has gotta be full of water before u try priming it though. And if your supply and return hoses have the little vent caps on them, fill those up too. I have both my cannisters set up to do 50% water changes, without having to shut them off. Don't throw out that Eheim, give it to me for parts first. Lol.


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

I have filled those caps and tried every which way I can think of. Some people in old threads on here have differing views on how to prime this filter. Some with water, some without. I am sick of filling the hoses and emptying and filling the filter.
Like I said, J and L had it running for couple days in a tank so I am sure it works, I just cant figure it out and am real tired of trying. I will not be making a 3rd day of it tomorrow.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I live in Killarney as well, and I have been using 2075s and 2073s for years without a problem. I'm happy to drop by at your place this week-end to have a look at it if you'd like. PM me and I'll give you my cell phone number.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

If u set it up right, u shouldn't have to shutoff the filter off until it's cleaning time. Every couple of months or more. But u could just have a lemon of a filter. I read about people that just hate Eheim's for this same reason. My 2028 i kick and curse every time it needs to be cleaned. Don't throw it out in the alley!


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you use Python or similar system to change water? I just connect the hose to the filter intake using my hand and run the tap to prime it. Works every time.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Ohhhhh. That's brilliant! Can't wait to clean that 2028!!!! Looking for an old 2028 for parts too.......


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Treasure chest said:


> Do you use Python or similar system to change water? I just connect the hose to the filter intake using my hand and run the tap to prime it. Works every time.


Genius !. Really good idea.


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> I live in Killarney as well, and I have been using 2075s and 2073s for years without a problem. I'm happy to drop by at your place this week-end to have a look at it if you'd like. PM me and I'll give you my cell phone number.


Frank, we have met before. Back when I bought this filter. I visited you at your house for some reason and we also talked about filter back then.


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

Treasure chest said:


> Do you use Python or similar system to change water? I just connect the hose to the filter intake using my hand and run the tap to prime it. Works every time.


I don't know if you are talking to me or the other people in the thread. And I'm not clueing in.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

WCL said:


> Frank, we have met before. Back when I bought this filter. I visited you at your house for some reason and we also talked about filter back then.


Oh yes, I remember now. But I don't know if you had your actual filter with you or if I just showed you how I prime mine. In any case, the best thing to do at this point is probably to have a look at your actual filter in case it's a lemon. My offer stands. You're also welcome to bring it here and we can hook it up to a 10G that I have sitting around.


----------



## Matt & Larissa (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a 2073 with a 2075 head unit. I do 50% changes 3 times a week on my 90G Discus tank. I went thru my share of headaches with this filter, but I don't have any issues now.
Couple points that get it to work for me:

1) I never let the water get below the intake basket (which is about 55% of my tank).
2) when I clean the filter, I close off the hose valve, BUT make sure I leave water in the intake hose. I remove the filter and put a bucket under the hoses for any drips....
3) I clean & re install the filter (empty) and refill the tank to the top, I turn off the water, but leave the refill hose (python) in the tank. I open the valve to the filter to fully open (Sometimes I hit the priming button, sometimes not)
4) Water should start to prime the filter properly (eliminating any air bubbles that stick around like when you install a full filter) - WATCH OUT for air and water spray rocketing out of the spray bar! (it only lasts a second). You'll hear water rushing into the filter. 
5) Top off the water to the tank, and remove the refill hose. 
6) Once you hear the water stop flowing into the filter, Turn it on. You may need to hit the priming button once more, but you'll feel the flow start to speed up. 
7) Adjust the valve to your required speed and you're good to go. 

IF you're priming it for the first time and don't have any water in your intake hose..... Install the filter, close the main valve, fill the tank to the top, open the cap on the intake and use a turkey baster to fill the intake hose. Close off the cap, Make sure the water is very high in the tank, and repeats steps 3-7. 

* If you have to either remove the filter for cleaning, or drop the water line below the intake basket, just make sure the intake hose stays full (with the valve closed of course), and refill to the top (shut off the water) and do points 2 thru 7. If you're doing huge water changes (Like a bottomless discus tank) then I suggest a couple large sponge filters.

You're right. The instructions are brutal. Make sure you move the valve actuator slowly. Its plastic and I've broken two of them. Once they're stuck in there, it can (sometimes) sacrifice the whole head unit. Lots of initial headaches, but I'm at 3 years going strong.


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

I am trying to prime it for the first time. By very high, do you mean over the spray bar or do i leave that above the water? Do you fill the spray bar hose too? I have tried every scenario numerous times but who knows. 

There is a lot of air going down the intake hose and I can not stop it for the life of me. I don't know if it is just from the very top where the hard plastic intake pipe pipe slides on or if it can also come from the assembly that goes up and over the tank. I can see it bubbling to varying degrees at that top pipe depending on what I have done with it. I have slid that top pipe on to varying depths and changed pipes and moved o-rings around and generally just screwed around with all of it and no dice. It ran at one point very briefly but all the air going in the intake stopped it again. 
I think the filter probably works, I just cant figure it all out. 
I don't want to band-aid it with glue or silicone.

I was not blessed with any hint of patience whatsoever (I blame my Mom when she's not in hearing range) but I was given a very low propensity for violence (thank her for that or I'd be driving down sidewalks) so the filter is still in one piece. It still has a chance, all the stars have not aligned yet. 
I don't think I should try much more though. I need to get away and do something work related for a little bit.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

That is interesting that you are able to see air going down the intake hose. Normally the intake and any other connections up to that point are all under water iirc. Do you have any pics of your setup? That might help us try to figure it out.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

never fill the filter with water when you trying to prime it. 

I am assuming you have those grey color caps intake and outflow. Now get some foodwraps, double layer it, cover the holes, and then screw on the caps. This will prevent air getting suck in while the filter is running.

Check if your hose are some from straight. A little bend is ok but don't expect a filter runs good if you have loops of hose underneath. 

Make sure the lever is at "ON" position.

Last thing, put intake in water, hold outflow out of water, remove spraybar, give it a couple of good suction with your mouth. You will not drink any water. Basically, you are sucking in air to draw water in from the intake. Now after you did a couple suctions, put the outflow back in water, you should see air bubbles coming out as water rushing in the filter pushing air out of the filter through your outflow line. When bubble stops, put the spraybar back, then plug the filter in.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

WCL said:


> I was not blessed with any hint of patience whatsoever (I blame my Mom when she's not in hearing range) but I was given a very low propensity for violence (thank her for that or I'd be driving down sidewalks) so the filter is still in one piece. It still has a chance, all the stars have not aligned yet.
> I don't think I should try much more though. I need to get away and do something work related for a little bit.


That gave me a good laugh, sorry... but I can soooo relate to that! I have good patience with most things, but we all have our breaking points lol Hope you git 'er going soon.


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

The filter had me beat down and on the ropes but I am on my feet again. I will respond shortly.


----------



## Matt & Larissa (Sep 1, 2011)

Good luck! Yep. Fill to about an inch to the top of the tank. Submerge the spray bar. Fill the intake hose (Valve closed!) and when you open it, the weight of the water should pull hard enough to start the filling process.

Just a quick dumb question. Is the canister below the bottom of the tank (not sitting beside it). The length of the hoses need to be long enough to hold a lot of water to start the filling process. 

Pics will also help just in case there's something we're not seeing.


----------

